# [RISOLTO]Problema con wireless

## simolinux

Salve a tutti!

Vorrei chiedervi una cosa riguardo al wireless su Gentoo.

ho provato a configurarlo durante l'installazione, ma purtroppo ricevo questo errore:

```
phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request firmware.
```

Ho letto che l'installazione è possibile farla anche da ubuntu.

In tal caso, come si procede? 

c'è qualche guida che spieghi passo passo come installare Gentoo partendo da ubuntu?

Installando Gentoo da ubuntu, usufruisco solo della connessione di ubuntu per scaricare i pacchetti più importanti?

Ciò significa che con gentoo non avrò mai la connessione wireless?

Grazie a tutti per gli eventuali chiarimenti! 

Saliti

Simolinux  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

Benvenuto.

Installare da ubuntu significa che a te serve un terminale e un chroot, quindi puoi installare da qualsiasi altra distribuzione, i passi da eseguire sono descritti nell'handbook  :Wink: 

----------

## simolinux

grazie della risposta tempestiva.

quindi io posso installare gentoo dal terminale che mi offre ubuntu.

ma come faccio?

perchè sull'handbook non trovo niente a riguardo di installare da ubuntu

EDIT: ho trovato il modo di fare il chroot, quindi dovrei partire direttamente dal punto 6 dell'handbook?

----------

## ago

no, parti dal punto 4

----------

## simolinux

ma non vedo le istruzione per effettuare il chroot

----------

## ago

il chroot lo fai dopo, ubuntu non è legato al chroot...lo devi fare sempre e comunque

----------

## simolinux

scusa ma come faccio a caricare la iso di gentoo sul terminale in modp da eseguire l'installazione?

----------

## ago

L'iso che carichi è quella di ubuntu, sul pc poi devi scaricare lo stage3

----------

## simolinux

ma come lo carico? scusa l'ignoranza, ma non sono molto pratico infatti sto iniziando adesso con gentoo, quindi...

non so proprio i passi da fare, perchè sull handbook non riesco a capire cosa fare

----------

## ago

non devi caricare nulla  :Very Happy: 

Avvii ubuntu, colleghi la rete e inizi da dove ti ho postato

----------

## simolinux

ma quando arrivo al punto di montare le varie directory, giustamente il terminale mi dice che la cartella /mnt/gentoo non esiste.

la devo creare e poi montarci dentro la partizione?

p.s. posso farlo da live il procedimento no? o devo per forza farlo da ubuntu installato?

----------

## ago

sia da live che da installato...cmq lui ti consiglia di montarla in /mnt/gentoo ma tu puoi montarla dove vuoi

----------

## simolinux

ok e lo stage 3 lo devo scompattare nella directory dove ho montato la partizione di root, giusto?

nel mio caso /mnt/gentoo ?

----------

## ago

si, esatto

----------

## simolinux

ok grazie, sto eseguendo l'installazione.

ti faccio sapere se qualcosa non va  :Smile: 

Grazie a presto!

----------

## ago

metti risolto nel topic se credi che questo thread abbia soddisfatto la tua richiesta. Aprine altri per altre richieste...mi raccomando sii preciso e dettagliato  :Wink: 

Buona fortuna!

----------

## simolinux

Eccomi!!  :Very Happy: 

Allora continuo qui, ma cambio il nome del topic perchè con il wireless centra poco la discussione  :Very Happy: 

comunque stavo settando il parametro MAKEOPTS e volevo chiedere se dovevo inserire il parametro dentro il file make.conf

----------

## simolinux

Eccomi!!  :Very Happy: 

Allora continuo qui, ma cambio il nome del topic perchè con il wireless centra poco la discussione  :Very Happy: 

comunque stavo settando il parametro MAKEOPTS e volevo chiedere se dovevo inserire il parametro dentro il file make.conf

----------

## ago

no, =) questa discussione si chiude, ne apri un'altra....un problema per thread  :Wink: 

----------

